# I must be a DH attractor at the moment!



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's honestly been a few weeks of really weird encounters. It all started with the cockatoo incident which I posted about.

Then a few days ago, while walking the dogs, I had yet another nasty interaction with another human being. This time was a power hungry park ranger. You know the type, probably picked on at school, receive a little power in there role and take it to the extreme.

Here's what happened...

Walking in a public reserve under the control of the Casey City council who clearly list it as an OFF LEAD AREA for dogs on their website. However, they contract Parks Victoria to manage the land. But, that does not give Parks Victoria authority over the rules in the reserve. 

So, here I am walking along a fire road, as I keep out of the bush on warmer days to avoid the wrigglers. Along comes the Ranger walking towards me. I politely say G'day. The response was not only rude, but also aggressive.

Ranger-Put your dog on a lead or I will fine you.

Me- Please forgive me, however this area is designated by the city of Casey as Off lead.

Ranger- I don't give a S**T what Casey say, I am the ranger and I am telling you to put your dogs on a lead.

Me- Sure, if you can show me where it states I am required to, I will be happy to comply.

Ranger- Oh... A smart arse are you?

Me- No, certainly not, just very well aware of not only the laws, but also my rights.

Ranger- Well if you don't put your dogs on a leash I will issue an infringement notice

Me- Issue away, I'll see you in court. I am confident that my knowledge of the laws in this area surpass yours.

Ranger- Listen here smartarse, if you don't put them on the F*****G lead, I will fine you.

Me- Write till your hearts content mate, I won;t pay it and I will tie you up in court till it shits you to tears. then after I have finished with Parks Vic as an organisation, I will take you on for your ignorance. (With this I started walking off)

Ranger- Stop or i will call the police.

Me- Do you have a phone or would you like to use mine after I am finished speaking with them, as right now, I am feeling very threatened by you and your aggressive approach. )Mind you, while this is happening, all I could think of was that Tazer incident that was posted  thankfully, they don't allow our rangers to have weapons.)

Ranger- You really are a smartarse arn't you!

Me- That's it mate, I have had well enough of you. I will ask you one more time to leave me alone, or write your ticket out. If you do not, I will accept that as a direct threat and I will defend myself, as right now you have well and truly exceeded your authority.

(Once again I just start walking)

Ranger- (still following me) stop now, or I will call the police.

Me- Mate, that's it, either call the police, or write me out a ticket or leave me alone. If you take one more step towards me again, I am going to rip off your freakin head.

Ranger- turns and walks the other way mumbling something. 

I won;t report him yet, but if I come across him again, I have downloaded the City Of Casey PDF of the designated OFF LEAD areas so I can provide the idiot with evidence.

Yet another example of people in power who DO NOT KNOW THE RULES.






That was incident one. The second one occurred a few days ago down at the lake. I had all three dogs with me and they were running all over a 3 klm square area of mown grass, chasing Quail. There was a couple on the other side of the paddock with a chocolate Curly Coat retriever. The retriever was an old dog and I later found out was deaf. He ran across the paddock to come and say hello to my dogs. He was a lovely old boy, but did need a bath and a brush. But he was friendly to all three dogs and me. A nice dog actually.

He said his hellos and went back to his owners. We were on opposite sides of this paddock, but walking towards each other. Eventually, our paths crossed in an area where there are trees and bushes. We came around a corner to see the husband and wife picking Blackberries from a bush. As the wife saw my dogs, she screamed at the top of her lungs in an aggressive tone... "Call back your dogs". I initially thought there was something dangerous, so I did. They came back immediately. I made them sit and just stood there. Nothing happened and I could not see the people as they were behind a bush. But we were within earshot of each other. So I waited a little longer. Nothing. 

So I yelled back. "Do you mind if I ask, why you wanted me to call back my dogs?" 

She yells back.. "they are aggressive"

I yell back " Really? How did you come to that conclusion?"

She yells back "I heard them bark"

I yell back "What do you expect when there are two people hidden behind a bush and all they can do is hear and smell you not see you. As for being aggressive, they are not, if they were they would not be off lead or unmuzzled."

She yells back " I don't care they frighten me"

I yell back "Is your dog on a lead"

She yells back "NO"

I yell back " Then go and get well and truly F****D, my dogs are not agressive and will stay off lead as your dog is"

She yells back " I'll call the police"

By this stage I had rounded the corner and was face to face with her and her pin cushion of a husband. The Husband tried the tough guy act for a split second until he saw the look in my eyes and backed right off. 

I walked up to them, patted there dog as it came over to me and then in a very quiet and calm voice said..... "This is a designated off lead area, my dogs have made no aggressive approaches to either you or your dog, I would suggest in future, that you either take your dog to an on lead area where you will feel safer, or get over it and allow other park users to go about there business. If you would like to call the police, please feel free to do so, as I will be walking around the lake for at least another hour. Let them know they have plenty of time to get here."



There must be something in the water. :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!

I'm very blessed that I have a large backyard that borders a river, and a 26,000 acre forest 2 miles away,for the girlz to romp about in. I just don't have to put up with that type of nonsense.
Believe it or not, that forest is usually empty 10 months out of the year. Bring the dogs up, and we'll let 'em cut loose.
Kind of a long flight though. , ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Park Rangers and hunting dogs have a tough time with each other. Some rangers are hunters and when we come across them they smile and enjoy watching my dogs do what nature ingrained in them.

They understand that true hunters are the most nature concerned people around and help conserve nature. But then their are the "jerks" who get drunk and carry a gun and just shoot animals just to shoot. This are the stupid folk that true Rangers want to stop and many of them understand and do just that.

Others became Rangers to "Save Nature from Mankind." They man the booths at state parks and as someone called them, the Disney-like nature theme parks.

Hunting dogs in "their park" might endanger one of nature's creatures. The only good dog is no dog. 
Unfortunately there are becoming two factions even in the dog world.

Dog lovers and dog haters. The dog haters relate to dogs as what is wrong with man and join groups like PETA and HSUS. 

So, Ozkar, you got the "dog hater" ranger and lady with the kid. Arguing with them is like trying to pick up your dog's poop from the clean end. :-\

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/02/park-rangers-and-vizslas.html

Happy trails, Off pheasant hunting this morning.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think this guy was more concerned with flexing his occupational muscles than any real beef with the dogs. I visit that place most days, so will definitely come across him again. If he plays the same game, I am going to take HIS details and make an official complaint to Parks Victoria and depending on how he acts possibly a complaint to the police for harassment. 

That's not what I would really like to do to him, but unfortunately, there are laws against that too!!  

Mind you, I know a few good motor vehicle pranks which could cause him a lot of inconvenience, so maybe next time, I will just find his vehicle and render it inoperable for a bit.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

About that "Ranger" ...

It seems to me that the people with the least amount of authority tend to exercise that authority absolutely. They are little tyrants.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Often picked on at school!! The term "Little Hitler" springs to mind!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, you really do some unusual encounters while walking your dogs! They are always a laugh to read though ;D Stay safe!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Being somewhat of a person that agrees with you and all i think the common problem here may be you sir. I'm a big loud man too so i make ppl uncomfortable. 6'4" 200lbs loud voice, some find that threatining. It sounds to me (i'm the same way not attacking you) that your overall attitude is very combative. I know that when I type or tell a story like this that it's always the other guy or something you know.....it's like your side vs. their side you know.....
I've been told to calm down and take a breath, may be good advice for you too! You don't need to be getting in fist fights over dogs on the daily. 
relax take a chill pill and enjoy your dogs or they are going to think it's GO time each time they are off lead. Ready to fight for dad you know.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Looney said:


> Being somewhat of a person that agrees with you and all i think the common problem here may be you sir. I'm a big loud man too so i make ppl uncomfortable. 6'4" 200lbs loud voice, some find that threatining. It sounds to me (i'm the same way not attacking you) that your overall attitude is very combative. I know that when I type or tell a story like this that it's always the other guy or something you know.....it's like your side vs. their side you know.....
> I've been told to calm down and take a breath, may be good advice for you too! You don't need to be getting in fist fights over dogs on the daily.
> relax take a chill pill and enjoy your dogs or they are going to think it's GO time each time they are off lead. Ready to fight for dad you know.


Mmmmm Interesting, but way off the mark. Australians have a rather direct manner of communicating and someone from overseas may misinterpret this. Hence I can understand your comments. Just to put you in the picture I am.

5'10"

68kgs

soft but deep voice and in no way loud at all.

Measured and considerate.

will however not suffer fools.

Very well mannered and polite.......... until pushed.

My dogs are in no way being conditioned to defend.

Hope that clarifies your stab in the dark?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I've always found Australians to have an almost blunt manner of speaking. It's fascinating to listen to! From an outsider's perspective it sounds pretty rude, but that's the way most of them speak every day.

Coming from smack-dab in the middle of the USA, it took some getting used to!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

RR, we get that a lot. Unlike the English from whence we came we are very direct communicators. Other cultures can often find us very rude. It is why I preface a lot of what I say with an "Aussie Language" Warning   

However, we are not THE most direct communicators in the world. That title is held by the South Africans. Initially, I found South Africans to be rude too. Until I worked out how they spoke and now I love them!  

We have a saying here in Oz. We call a Spade a Spade! In other words, we tend not to "Sugar Coat" things. 

So you can imagine, that if I was communicating with an Australian Ranger, we would speak very directly to each other.   

An example, we often tell each other to "Get F----d". But it's not an offensive term, if that makes sense? Oh...and we swear.... a lot! Lots more than even the English do!   

Very offensive bunch aren't we!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So are you going to show us your world through your stories and pictures or not? Come on.

Us nice and friendly folk here in California want to know. 

Are you waiting for a written invitation? 

Ok. Here it is.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar-trade in the V's for a handbag & Chihuahua-then again-the way your luck is running the fashion police will TAZE you-LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry RBD, been a bit slack with the blog :-[ 

I re injured my back on Saturday doing of all things housework : and have been a bit slow. I have still managed to give the dogs their minimum 2 hours exercise. But, I haven't been going to very exotic places, just around the corner to the local lake to chase ducks and Quail. I have a couple of photo's to add and will get to it tonight hopefully. I've also had a bit of work on this week so have been a little focussed on that. Bloody work, can't wait till retirement!  

REM, if you saw the way I get about on my walks, you may believe that was the reason for the aggravation!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry about your recent experience. Hope it gets better soon. 

Not even remotely similar experience here we have signs but the dogs don't read them, end up running off leash.

Seriously, if the dog is 2 years old and not off leash, something must be wrong or the owner is sick in the head. 
Everyone understands that around here, at least around where we live. 
It would be even better if everyone picked up after their dogs. :-[


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I won't start another thread to share this one, but it was poetic justice! Just before I got Astro which is 4.5 months ago, I had Ozkar and Zsa Zsa at the park. There was a rather "Common" (For you U.S. Citizens, read Trailer Trash) guy there with a black/brindle Staffy. His dog had three goes at Ozkar and each time I was able to pull the staffy off him. I politely asked the owner to take control of his dog. He was drinking and basically told me where to go. I ignored it and walked to the other side of the park. The Staffy followed and bit Ozkar on his hind leg, puncturing him and drawing blood. I naturally was upset and suggested the guy take his dog and go. 

This afternoon, after taking the dogs for their evening walk, I dropped in to the park for some doggy socialisation, which I do each week at some point to keep the doggy social skills up. As I drove in, I noticed the Staffy owner's beaten up car was parked out the front. Sure enough, as we entered the park, this very same dog approached Astro and straight away it had a go at Astro. Now, here's where the poetic justice comes in. Astro, unlike Ozkar, won't stand for rude behaviour. So when the Staffy had a crack at him, he turned on it and literally slammed it to the ground and pinned it around the neck, then released and stepped back. The Staffy shat itself as I don't think it has had another dog stand up to it like that before.   

Of course, while the Staffy was the aggressor, the owner did nothing, but all of a sudden, he was up on his feet and over to get his dog. He comes over and says to me, "This happened last time, obviously these two don't like each other" 

I replied, "It has nothing to do with them not liking each other and everything to do with your aggressive dog. This is NOT the dog which your dog bit a few months ago, this is another dog" 

I then felt discretion was the better part of valour and relocated to the opposite end of the park. A few minutes later, the Staffy followed us up and started growling with it's hackles raised. I was concerned as a Staffy can do a lot of damage in a short period of time. I quickly started moving towards Astro in order to pull this dog away. I needed not worry! Astro again jumped on the Staffy and bit it on the face. This time the Staffy took off back to it's owner.

Of course, the owner then comes up and has a go at me about MY aggressive dog    I simply told him that yeah, it's a really vicious 10 month old puppy and unlike my other Vizsla and if he knew what was good for his dog he would leave the park    


Ahhhhh poetic justice and revenge is a dish best served COLD!!!! Woohoo go Astro you good thing!!!!!! 

At the end of the day, the Staffy is actually a nice dog. The problem is with the owner's lack of control and regard for other dogs. He is sort of a tough guy persona as opposed to my bookworm persona. So I think he thinks it's "Cool" having a "tough" dog.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> So are you going to show us your world through your stories and pictures or not? Come on.
> 
> Us nice and friendly folk here in California want to know.
> 
> ...


Ok, done!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Looney said:
> 
> 
> > Being somewhat of a person that agrees with you and all i think the common problem here may be you sir. I'm a big loud man too so i make ppl uncomfortable. 6'4" 200lbs loud voice, some find that threatining. It sounds to me (i'm the same way not attacking you) that your overall attitude is very combative. I know that when I type or tell a story like this that it's always the other guy or something you know.....it's like your side vs. their side you know.....
> ...


Not saying Aussie VS American...a combative attitude is a Human trait. If you have one, other people pick up on it...now if you have a bunch of "aussies" with combative attudes i can see you getting into a fight daily. I wasn't saying you WERE condtioning your dogs but they can/will pick up on negative energy dealing with walks. Could happen. I'd love to come to Austrialia where you can just punch people in the face and move along...we go to jail here in Tampa.....=(
Bottom line is look in the mirror, common denomanator (sp?) seems to be you....or your dogs....i'd like to think it's not the dogs, they are adorable i must say.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Once again, you are way off the mark Looney and have just entered the arena of making personal comments on a public forum. 

My post was about some 'Unusual" occurrences. Unusual normally suggests that it is something which does not happen often. That, would suggest that perhaps I am not the "Stereotype" which you so readily portray. 

My reference to other cultures was not an American Vs Australian thing. However it was a reference to the differences in cultures and the way they are perceived by other cultures. Such as the way Australians perceive South Africans. (Until they "Understand" the way they communicate.)

My career hinges on me being able to "Manage" confrontational situations and thus, I have developed many non confrontational strategies which usually work. However, when confronted by 3 aggressive males and two very vocal females who were intent on creating an issue, there really was not a lot of opportunity to placate them nor walk away. I did not instigate it, nor was I the aggressor. 

I have been interacting with humans for over 45 years and RARELY have I ever been in situations where physical force was required. The facts are, I walk quietly, but carry a big stick. The stick rarely gets used. If you were able to view my human interactions, you may have a completely different opinion.

Thank you though for your very ignorant assumptions though. I find it very interesting that a person from the other side of the globe can determine all the things you state from half a world away, without any prior face to face interaction. 

May I politely ask, that you keep your personal comments to yourself in future. Thank you.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a bit of facebook drama today! Seems that your bad luck is contagious. 

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/02/deleted-from-fb-friends-list-for-too.html


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

threefsh said:


> I had a bit of facebook drama today! Seems that your bad luck is contagious.
> 
> http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/02/deleted-from-fb-friends-list-for-too.html


Don't tell me you are being confrontational threefsh?????   You obviously caused it with your attitude    

I left a facetious comment on the blog   Some one needs to get the sand removed!!!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

threefsh said:


> I had a bit of facebook drama today! Seems that your bad luck is contagious.
> 
> http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/02/deleted-from-fb-friends-list-for-too.html


Hmmm she obviously has never had the privilege of being owned by a Vizsla. My life does revolve around my Vizsla!


----------

